# Conector para entrada de audio en un amplificador mediante espadin



## darkxer0x (Ene 14, 2009)

Hola!
Me he comprado un aplificador de audio (una etapa de potencia de CEBEK), y el problema es que la entrada tiene que hacer una conexión muy buena para que la salida no tenga ruido.
La cuestión es que la entrada viene con espadines (la salida viene con agujero + tornillo), y no se que conector usar para hacer una conexión buena con los espadines.
Lo he intentado con cocodrilos, pero el problema es que meten mucho ruido. Voy a probar enroscando el cable al espadin a ver que tal... pero no me termina de convencer


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2009)

! Quita el espadín y suelda en su lugar un cable blindado ¡


----------



## darkxer0x (Ene 15, 2009)

Supongo que al final me tocará hacerlo asi... De todas formas, ¿por qué ponen en las entradas de una etapa de potencia unos espadines? Es como poner en una nuclear paredes de cartón...
La entrada es muy sensible a ruido, y los espadines son lo mejor para meterlo. Podian poner una banana hembra o algo de eso...


----------

